
Ask HN: Do you know what is Digital Clothing? - DaniilA
Hi all!
I am doing a research for FashionTech project and I need your voice in 2 simple questions:<p>1) What is most important for you in clothing?  Choose one: (Speed&amp;Access | Brand&amp;Exlusivity | Personality&amp;Customization | Ecologic)
2) Do you know what is Digital Clothing? ( Yes|No)<p>It would be great if you can answer like that: &quot;Brand.Yes&quot; or &quot;Speed.No&quot;.<p>Feel free to comment or ask something. Unfortunately, I can&#x27;t post my full survey here but if you interested or into help me with cusdev -write something in comments.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
bitcrazy
Customization.Yes

DigitalClothing.No

A bit confused regarding your formatting requirements there... but basically
fitment and quality are most important to me and I'm not sure it's in your
list. No, I don't know what Digital Clothing is. This is an engineer centric
crowd so your responses would probably differ from other channels..

~~~
DaniilA
Thanks for your voice! I know that suggested things do not reflect all values
and may not respond to yours perfectly but we are focused on particular
things.

------
PaulHoule
Ecologic.Yes Digital.No

For me "ecologic" has to do with durability and practicality, not necessarily
that the materials are exotic in origin. Some of my best clothes I bought
used; if you are going to wear a shirt 100 times you can afford to spend more
on it.

------
Phithagoras
Ecologic.yes

It has to last a long time and ideally be made of commonly available
materials. Cheaper is better, but quality is worth it.

Digital Clothing.No

